# CRIMPER?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone on here made a crimper out of Gear Stock.

It was for making corrugated steel roofing and siding out of pop cans. 


Anyone got a link to it?

Can one down load the plans?

JJ 


PS Yes I know I asked this before


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

"Yogi" Wallace's - Homemade crimper (PDF 365KB)[/b]


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

If you don't want to go to the trouble of making your own crimper, you can buy one like this at Michael's or similar craft stores:











I use mine to make corrugated "iron" from pop can aluminum. I find it helps to soften the aluminum over the barbecue flame before crimping.


Steve


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

You mean this one? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4378789613/in/photostream 

Probably a lot easyer to to get the paper crimper like the above. 

GaryR


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

JJ- I agree with Steve- the paper crimper from the craft store works great. I've never barbecued the metal, though. I just run it raw through the crimper. When I need to make a lot of roof panels, I clamp the crimper in a vise (gently, so that I don't break it) and run the metal continuously. Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, if you didn't soften the metal first, did the crimps come out even? I found the unsoftened metal, while it crimped, did so unevenly. Just curious. 
Steve


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

JJ, try this; it's Simple, economical, you don't have to soften the aluminum can, and it WORKs.









You get this and it's surprisingly strong once it's crimped



















Installed looks like this. This is the KISS method.
Good luck JJ


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at an artists studio today and noticed that they all had these: 

Tube wringer 

http://www.tubewringer.com/proddetail.php?prod=TubeWringer401 

Looks to be more robust than the fiskars model and wide enough for soda cans


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve- The crimps came out good without softening the metal. By placing the crimper in the vise, I was able to keep the pressure even for all the panels. I did mess up a couple of panels by not feeding them into the crimper evenly. Other than that, they come out good. Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote do know anyone that has a tubewringer they look pretty good.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

JHi John,

My old one broke - the rollers would not mesh, as the fixing points failed; so I went looking for anew one.

Here it is - I live in England but it will hopefully give you an idea 











The picture is upside down to show how it fits into the vice! get the vice in a location where both handles can be turned together, and hopefully some of the horizontal part in the vice as well.


The jaws are 4.5 inches wide, and I now use the foil that is used in aluminum food - its slightly softer than the soda pop cans, so hopefully the machine will last longer. The two handles are a must to assist in keeping the foil straight, my sheets are about 3.25 x 2.5 inches - a bit small, but I can live with that! Anything that is longer is likely to lift in the center, and will fail quicker. We don't have as far as I know any 'gear stock' here that I can buy, if it is steel it will be stronger but I am not sure about the depth of the corrugations. 


This one is an Xcut Mini Paper Crimper XCU2682100 

the cost (converted is about $10. 



Hope the above helps


----------

